# nyfa MFA cinematography @universal studios



## Luke18 (Mar 28, 2011)

I everybody.
I'm Luca 
I come from Italy, I ended my academic studies and I'm working from three years in indy movie word.
For now in my country there are a very few possibility of work, because of crisis of course, but especially because in Italy doesn't exist a real industry and movies are only a politic affair.
I'm plan to complete my studies in L.A, I' was attracted by Nyfa Mfa in cinematography (in Italy nyfa is very famous).
I already have an experience in this field. I'd like to know if this program could be ok for me and what is the real reputation in U.S. of this school.
Thank u guys.


----------



## Luke18 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks man.
In Europe the students don't know that.
I was attracted by  classes (mfa cinematography), they look like interesting...
However still thanks for your advice...


----------



## Luke18 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is There anyone who think different?
I found this:
http://blog.nyfa.edu/post/2816...best-cinematographer

But others us students told my the same thing: the reputation of the school is so bad.


----------



## suenos53 (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter went to the summer program at the NYFA in Los Angeles (Universal Studios backlot). It was a nice, albeit expensive, experience for her. She got into USC film school a few years later. I think that if you have completed college, the next step would either be AFI (very expensive) or graduate school at Chapman or USC possibly (also expensive) or getting a job - even working for free to begin with and as you build a reputation, you might get jobs.
The whole idea is building experiences and networking.


----------

